# Interview - tips for nerves?



## HKayG (Sep 24, 2012)

I have an interview this Thursday to get out of this stinking job i'm in at the moment! Finally trying to get into law.

Problem is i'm a bundle of nerves - just my disposition i'm afraid.

Any tips for calming nerves anyone?


----------



## Potty (Sep 24, 2012)

They say to imagine the people doing the interview in their underwear. I disagree, I think you should go in only your underwear... that way your mind won't be on how nervous you are for the interview... and if it's a male pannel you should probably get the job.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm afraid that on top of my nervous disposition, I have extreme self-esteem issues. No body exposure here!!!

But if I was lovely and skinny i'd definetely agree with this idea!


----------



## Potty (Sep 24, 2012)

Ah, you're one of _THOSE_ types of girl. 

As far as nerves go, you just have to pretend you already have the job. then when you talk to them, you already know what you're talking about. Humour works wonders. I once got a job based on my ability to make the person laugh. My application form was a joke... I shouldn't have even got the interview... I used the words "Picking my nose" in the form. But just because I was brave enough to crack a number of jokes, I got the job.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 24, 2012)

That is a tough one, always hard for me, too. Nothing really works for me other than simply trying to remember that they are only people too. No better than anyone else and no doubt they have a lot of baggage in their lives that, if you knew about it, would show you just how much that's true.  Good luck in your interview!


----------



## HKayG (Sep 24, 2012)

Aww, thanks Gumby!

It always takes a reminder of how crap everybody elses life is to make you feel better about your own


----------



## Jeko (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't keep thinking about what you _must _do and what you _mustn't _do. They won't be looking for you to avoid mistakes like the plague and put on th most convincing character possible. They'll want you to be you. So think about the things you're obviously _not _going to do. Take these interivews, for example (all real):

'A job applicant challenged the interviewer to an arm wrestle.'

'Interviewee wore a Walkman, explaining that she could listen to the
interviewer and the music at the same time.'

'Candidate fell and broke an arm during interview.'

'Candidate announced she hadn't had lunch and proceeded to eat a hamburger
and french fies in the interviewer's office.'

'Candidate explained that her long-term goal was to replace the
interviewer.'

'Candidate said he never finished high school because he was kidnapped and
kept in a closet in Mexico.'

'Balding Candidate excused himself and returned to the office a few minutes
later wearing a headpiece.'

'Applicant said if he was hired he would demonstrate his loyalty
by having the corporate logo tattooed on his forearm.'

'Applicant interrupted interview to phone her therapist for advice on how
to answer specific interview questions.'

'Candidate brought large dog to interview.'




You'll do fine.


----------



## alanmt (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't mind an employee who is a bit nervous when interviewing, as long as they otherwise seem competent, reliable and professional.  Dress appropriately, be honest, and ask questions about the firm.  Answer questions directly and if you don't know an answer, say so.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 24, 2012)

_'Candidate said he never finished high school because he was kidnapped and kept in a closet in Mexico'

_Definetely using this in the interview. Perfect answer to the gaps in my knowledge (or common sense).

Alan - that's great to hear as I often worry that my nervousness(?) gets in the way of what else the interviewer can see!

Thanks all for your support! I'll definetely let you know how it goes.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't forget, they will expect you to be nervous, so being a bit antsy isn't going to put the interviewer off.  Do you think you are qualified for the job?  If so, between now and the interview, keep reminding yourself of your strengths.  I've read lots of your posts here and you are obviously an intelligent woman who has her stuff together.  Just concentrate on listening to the questions and answer them as concisely, and as honestly, as possible. 

You will do fine.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 24, 2012)

Terry, that nearly made me cry - that was lovely. Thank you very much!

I will honestly try my very best, just so I don't let you all down!

Extra study tonight in Export Law I think...


----------



## Potty (Sep 24, 2012)

Customs Official? Go into the interview and be as suspicious as possible;' they'll hire you right on the spot.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 24, 2012)

The worst thing that can happen, you don't get the job this time round, no thumbscrews, no waterboarding, they wouldn't even shout at you, they would even say sorry when they told you. So that's the worst, how likely is it? Well I don't know how many applicants there are, but as has been said you appear to present well as yourself, and he's no-one important like your fiancee;s dad, just some bloke doing an interview, I'd say you have a good chance, and that not very scary scenario isn't at all likely, so don't worry.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry, Potty, I'd steer her away from humor. Humor can be subjective and it can be hard to pull off unless you naturally wisecrack under stress.

Biggest thing I can think of (that I have screwed up in the past) won't really help you with nerves. Really listen to the interviewer and do your best to remember names and info that they give you as though there will be a quiz at the end. I've been guilty of trying so hard to think ahead or trying to put myself at ease that I missed something important that the interviewer said. Yeah...not good.

As for nervousness...it'll happen. Accept it and try not to worry about it because it's when you actually get nervous about your nervousness that it gets really bad! Just take a deep breath, remember to smile, and don't hassle yourself. Let yourself just do the interview.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 24, 2012)

Laugh at their jokes, but don't crack your own. Dress smartly and conservatively (you are after a job in the legal profession); dark grey/blue, white blouse and skirt below the knee + court shoes. Sit up straight with your knees together, your feet to the left of the centre-line of the chair, hands in the lap loosely cupped one within the other; that way you will look both at ease and prepared for the interview - DON'T WAFFLE - If you don't know the answer, say so, do not apologise, do not explain unless they ask you to, or it will sound like an excuse - You can't know everything and they shouldn't expect you to. Don't drink anything within an hour of the interview, specially not coffee or Red Bull, you will either want to pee or be jumping around like a cat on hot bricks.

There is an old expression, much loved by cowboys in black & white films - "_A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do_..." You have to mentally remove any vestige emotion from your mind before you go into the interview. Occasionally you may have had to clear up vomit, or unblock a smelly drain, and though not wanting to do it, you screw up your mind and tell yourself "_This has got to be done no matter how unpleasant_", if you can do it for that you can do it for an interview, same principle.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 24, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> The worst thing that can happen, you don't get the job this time round, no thumbscrews, no waterboarding, they wouldn't even shout at you, they would even say sorry when they told you.



Thank you! That puts my mind at ease a little - it's not the end of the world if I don't get this job. However much I want it - I don't _need _it.





Foxee said:


> As for nervousness...it'll happen. Accept it and try not to worry about it because it's when you actually get nervous about your nervousness that it gets really bad! Just take a deep breath, remember to smile, and don't hassle yourself. Let yourself just do the interview.



Thanks Foxee, really appreciate the advice.  I'm definetely going to read all these through just before the interview!



Bloggsworth said:


> Don't drink anything within an hour of the interview, specially not coffee or Red Bull, you will either want to pee or be jumping around like a cat on hot bricks.



Extremely valid advice - no drinking before interview - Check!


----------



## HKayG (Sep 24, 2012)

Potty said:


> Customs Official? Go into the interview and be as suspicious as possible;' they'll hire you right on the spot.



As for you - what do I say to this? Maybe I should have put 'helpful advice only' in the descrition?

No, Import & Export Advisor - Something like a legal secretary in this area of law. But a bit more knowledgable.


----------



## RichardScribe (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't try sucking up to the interviewer and don't try to BS your way through a question you don't have the answer to. Top two no-nos on my list when I interviewed job seekers. Relax (as best you can. I try picturing an empty beach of white sand with a gentle sound of waves rolling in.) and be yourself at all times. If you do not know the answer, admit it and tell the interviewer what steps you would take to find the answer or best possible course of action to resolve a problem. Highlight your strengths as often as possible.

Good luck and fingers crossed you get the job!!!!


----------



## JosephB (Sep 24, 2012)

Be ready to answer the question, “What are your weaknesses?” 

It's a question that serves only one purpose -- and that's to demonstrate the stupidity of the interviewer.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 24, 2012)

JosephB said:


> Be ready to answer the question, “What are your weaknesses?”
> 
> It's a question that serves only one purpose -- and that's to demonstrate the stupidity of the interviewer.


Is that your recommended answer Joseph?


----------



## JosephB (Sep 24, 2012)

I've never been asked that -- but that would be an awesome answer!

And to the OP, at the end of the interview, if they ask you if there's something you'd like to know about the job or the company -- never ask if they press charges.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh - And keep reminding yourself, you *are* your avatar...


----------



## Potty (Sep 24, 2012)

I had a meeting with the boss today and got asked the weaknesses question. Every year we have some sort of personal development plan. My responce was "My inability to take other peoples nonsense." But I didn't use the word nonsense. She also asked me where I saw myself in the future, I replied "Well not management. They are expendable."

Going to check the job paper tomorrow.


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 24, 2012)

I find that associating the job you want, with the job you already have works a treat.

Think of it as something you already have, something you already excel in and are renowned for. Be smooth, walk in with a smile and a grace about you, and you'll see the interviewers eyes change from expectancy to desire to listen.

The one thing you should never do though is picture them naked. Trust me you'll end up with a snarky grin on your face and they will be like _What? Why is this person smiling for no reason?_ :lol:


----------



## alanmt (Sep 24, 2012)

"What are your weaknesses" is indeed a stupid question.  Is there any good answer?

1.  Garlic. Sunlight. Running water. You know, the usual. Oh, and I tend to attract angsty teenage girls.
2.  I am modest about my accomplishments.
3.  Don't have any.  I'm not superhuman, of course, but all around I'm pretty solid. You won't find much to poke a stick at, I assure you, but on the off chance you think I could use some minor improvement, I respond quite well to constructive criticism.
4.  I'm averse to failure. *steely gaze*


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 25, 2012)

> "What are your weaknesses" is indeed a stupid question. Is there any good answer?


This way of taking it could almost be a thread in itself, alanmt. How about fixing them with a steely gaze and saying *"You"*

You have a bunch of curious people rooting for you now, HKayG. keep us up to speed won't you?


----------



## Cran (Sep 25, 2012)

Find out as much as you can about the company and the people in it - _google is your friend_.

Dress as though you have the (top) job and are going to the office for a meeting.

Have a good meal the night before with your favourite dinner companion(s) - 
if you can manage it, eat out.

Remember to brush your teeth.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 25, 2012)

RichardScribe said:


> Highlight your strengths as often as possible.
> 
> Good luck and fingers crossed you get the job!!!!



Thank you! I will make a list of all my strengths the night before (however a painful process that may be!) so they are fresh in my mind!



JosephB said:


> Be ready to answer the question, “What are your weaknesses?”
> 
> It's a question that serves only one purpose -- and that's to demonstrate the stupidity of the interviewer.



Excellent, I won't say that to them just incase - but if they ask this question it will be sure to put a smile on my face!



Bloggsworth said:


> Oh - And keep reminding yourself, you *are* your avatar...



Now that's wishful thinking! But I will attempt to emmulate Wonder Woman in my interview.



Kryptex said:


> The one thing you should never do though is picture them naked. Trust me you'll end up with a snarky grin on your face and they will be like _What? Why is this person smiling for no reason?_ :lol:



Good advice - smiling for no reason often leads to thinking people aer clinically insane. Not good.



Olly Buckle said:


> You have a bunch of curious people rooting for you now, HKayG. keep us up to speed won't you?



You are all fantastic! Thanks for the support - I'll certainly let you know.



Cran said:


> Find out as much as you can about the company and the people in it - _google is your friend_.
> 
> Dress as though you have the (top) job and are going to the office for a meeting.



Google is a friend to all - especially when you know what you're searching for! Thank you for the advice.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 27, 2012)

The day has arrived! I have swotted up on the company and the job, written a list of my best attributes and written down to remind myself why I work well individually and in a team.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 27, 2012)

A bit late in the day now, though I don't know what time you have the interview, but still, all the luck in the world to you. My Mrs got herself a new job and learned at the induction day that there were 80 applicants, I wished her luck too. Mind you, like you she probably didn't need it, because she was head and shoulders the best.


----------



## Potty (Sep 27, 2012)

I use Vosene


----------



## HKayG (Oct 1, 2012)

And the Results are in...

*I GOT THE JOB!!!

*Thank you everybody for being so lovely and inspiring such confidence in me.  I am very excited and I was shaking through the whole phonecall when they told me I have the job. I start in 3 weeks and now I have the joy of telling my current boss that I secretly went to an interview and now have to leave.

Beautiful!


----------



## Potty (Oct 1, 2012)

CONGRATULATION! I knew my sound advice would be worth its weight. I require 10% of your wages and uninterupted smuggling across the boarder as a fee for my wisdom.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 1, 2012)

Just... No.


----------



## Cran (Oct 1, 2012)

Fantastic Kay; congratulations!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 1, 2012)

Ah here too, excellent news, well done.

Potty, if that is across the boarder rather than border did you mean snuggle? I'm afraid Wonder Woman's just not like that.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations Kay!


----------



## Kryptex (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations, you deserve it after all that nerve-wracking effort.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 1, 2012)

Well done Wonderwoman...


----------



## Terry D (Oct 1, 2012)

Good job! Congratulations. :champagne:


----------



## HKayG (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I'd like to think that you all had a helping hand as I read this thread through an hour before I went in.

What would I do without you all?


----------



## Glass Pencil (Oct 9, 2012)

I've always had a very practical view of interviews that's served me well over the years. The way I see it if you got the interview there's all ready something about you they like or need. So long as you didn't lie on your resume you're going to be showing up with at least that thing they desire. The main thing to accomplish at the interview is to add a face and voice to your qualifications and accomplishments. If the two don't add up you wont' get a call back however.

Be "professional" (which is an often touted yet seldom defined state of being I know.) and honest. The interviewers will generally lead the interview in the direction they want to go so all you really need to do is answer questions. You'll likely be given at least one chance to do some freeform self promotion, in which case talk about your qualifications and accomplishments that are applicable to the position. Its better to use facts than opinions and better to attach real world accomplishments to your statements than esoteric things like "I'm a people person!" or "I learn very quickly." Those sorts of things should be apparent from your demeanor and manner of conversation and need not be emphasized over more material aspects. Its kind of like saying "ah thats funny." when someone tells a joke instead of laughing, it never really comes off as quite sincere. 

But basically go in there as your own advocate, tell your story and hope for the best. You've all ready got your foot in the door, just try not to get it stepped on.

EDIT: Posted this before reading the rest of the thread, looks like you did not require any further advice haha, congratulations.


----------

